

Show HN: BlogBooks, creates ebooks from WordPress or Blogger - Turing_Machine
http://blogbooks.contraterrene.com/

======
Turing_Machine
I've got a (limited) number of promo codes. If anyone wants to try it out,
drop me a line, first come, first served. Email in profile.

